# Funny Car Ideas



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm now hooked on the drag racing thing and started looking at some ideas for different bodies. I came across this:









I have a Lindberg Lincoln that I've been debating on what to do with. Maybe I'll move this direction, whatya think?

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd drive one! Just remember to cast extras if you choose to cast this one. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

go for it, that is the fun of drag racing. no rules about body styles or looks. give it a go.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What Al said! Fun part of Drag racing is the vehicle style is only limited to your imagination! 

http://www.thesmokingtire.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/witteveen_c-620x332.jpg

http://media.kansas.com/smedia/2010...selctsy1.slideshow_main.prod_affiliate.80.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3445918878


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love it Paul. I hate to tell you but if you reach out to rick aka PRNDL, he cast this car. I have 1 upstairs. He used an old hot wheels and cast it up.

I say go for it!!!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Rick did a great job on his. I'm thinking 4-Gear chassis size, something to run up against the Grand Am. A 71-77 Mustang would be sweet too. I have a couple of diecasts of the stang that I've been drawing up to make a funny version. A Monza would be nice too. If I didn't have this wasteful habit of sleeping I could get more slot stuff done!
Too many ideas, too little time and not close enough to retirement.:freak:

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Write 'em down! I have about 200 plastic model cars that I won't get to until retirement, so If I come up with an Idea, I print up some pics or notes and stuff the paper inside for later so I don't have to remember!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, what a square front!!! Must be a late seventies thing...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Square noses!


Aerodynamics? We don't need no stinkin' aerodynamics. Enough horsepower can overcome anything!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------

